# Question about hard wool felt pad from Dave



## king (Dec 13, 2011)

I recently bough Hard rock wool felt pad 10x3 from Dave (unfortunatelly I am not able to recive answer from Dave) so I will ask here if somebody know.
While deburring on it there is very fine white powder release so I am intersted if any one know what's word about-I suppose that some kind of paste is applied but not sure which one?
Also is there any need for time to time reaplying that paste?

Thx.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 13, 2011)

I would say this is lint from the wool, I donlt think they are treated in any way


----------



## king (Dec 13, 2011)

mainaman said:


> I would say this is lint from the wool, I donlt think they are treated in any way



I think that also, but it sems not to be lint-it's rather like very fine dust (same as released from felt pads when chromium oxide is applied but this one is white).


----------



## tk59 (Dec 13, 2011)

mainaman said:


> I would say this is lint from the wool, I donlt think they are treated in any way


I agree. The felt pads can be loaded with diamond which is white dust but I'm pretty sure Dave does not pre-load diamond on these.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe it's some of Dave's magical sharpening dust. 

:justkidding:

I agree with Tinh and Stefan. Just some dust from the felt.


----------



## king (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe just dust from the felt but maybe also Dupont diamond spray (which is white as told in above post) because there are white residues on the fingers when rubbed over the surface.
If it is maybe preloaded with diamond spray can I use it for deburring together with felt block after each stone in progression or just for a final honing stage.


----------



## Twistington (Dec 13, 2011)

This was my first thought when i got my strop kit.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 13, 2011)

king said:


> ...If it is maybe preloaded with diamond spray can I use it for deburring together with felt block after each stone in progression or just for a final honing stage.


I'm pretty sure it isn't BUT loaded felt strops can be used for either purpose.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 13, 2011)

It's just the fibers coming off of the pad. Unless if I remember correctly, Dave did mention preloading diamond for some of the newer all you need kits.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 13, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> It's just the fibers coming off of the pad. Unless if I remember correctly, Dave did mention preloading diamond for some of the newer all you need kits.



I think that was the leather pad that was preloaded.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I think that was the leather pad that was preloaded.


That is my understanding.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 13, 2011)

When new the felt pads will give off some dust but it seems to disappear gradually over time. The felt pads are not treated by me with anything.


----------



## king (Dec 13, 2011)

:doublethumbsup:
Dave thank you for clarification.
Btw. when to expect that "Lether honing pads 10x3" will be in stock again.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't get Dave started on that. :lol2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;WWaLxFIVX1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 13, 2011)

king said:


> :doublethumbsup:
> Dave thank you for clarification.
> Btw. when to expect that "Lether honing pads 10x3" will be in stock again.




You're welcome.

I may....may.....have leather replacement pads in stock within a couple of weeks.


----------

